# "Manly" Silver and Black smoked PIC HEAVY FOTD



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 16, 2007)

Today I didn't feel like shaving, but I still wanted to do a face of the day! So here it is!!!
The obligatory 'final' artistic shots:











And close ups of the makeup:
No flash (but with dramatic lighting)





With flash:















Face:
Clarins Lightening Moisturizer
Studio Fix Fluid SPF15 NW15
Milani Cream To Powder Shell
Milani Even-Tone Foundation Shell
Expresso Eyeshadow (to enhance darkness of beard)
Black Tied Eyeshadow (to enhance darkness of beard)

Cheek:
Sunbasque Powder Blush
Margin Powder Blush
Pretty Indulgent Powder Blush
Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder
Lightscapade Mineralize Skinfinish

Eyes:
Blacktrack Fluidline (as base)
NARS Silver Eyeshadow (Not sure of name)
Silver Ring Eyeshadow
Knight Divine Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Smolder Eye Pencil
Andrea modlash 33 BLACK
Expresso Eyeshadow (for brows)
Black Tied Eyeshadow (for brows)

Lips:
Stripdown Lip Pencil
Style It Up! Lipstick
Tongue-In-Chic Lip Lacquer

Body:
Mineralize Satinfinish SPF15 NC15
Mineralize Satinfinish SPF15 NW25

Thanks for looking!!! =D


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 16, 2007)

holy crap you look so hot!

ps would u ever show us your face w/out ur mu??

oh and ur blendin skills r awesome!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 16, 2007)

omg! i love the second pic a lot!  those are sexy!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_holy crap you look so hot!

ps would u ever show us your face w/out ur mu??

oh and ur blendin skills r awesome!_

 
Thank you very much. =)

Nude:


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Jun 16, 2007)

Your eyes are sooo pretty. =] I love em!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2007)

you have some amazing skills.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Thank you very much. =)

Nude:



_

 
yup! still looking hot lol


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 16, 2007)

You are HOT!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 17, 2007)

Ohh, hot! You definitely have skills!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 17, 2007)

You are very talented!  I love this!


----------



## natalie75 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Today I didn't feel like shaving, but I still wanted to do a face of the day! So here it is!!!
The obligatory 'final' artistic shots:_

 

LOVE the silver, can you tell me was it Bombshell by Nars?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_LOVE the silver, can you tell me was it Bombshell by Nars?_

 
I honestly cannot tell you. It's an eyeshadow my brother's girlfriend gave me. It's a very creamy metallic silver. It's in a square compact, but when you open it there's a small circular pan with the shadow in it, and a little square space for a small brush. It has no label except the ingredients. It works like a dream, very high quality. But my brother's sister swears it's NARS, but I've never seen a NARS in this packaging. There was a circular label on it, but she had put a sticker on it. When I peeled it off, the label sticker peeled off as well, so I have no idea what it really is. =(


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 17, 2007)

B3, you got skeelz


----------



## franimal (Jun 17, 2007)

that's so hot! I really like the look of stubble and makeup for some reason, It kinda reminds me of the sunstrip image.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 17, 2007)

Aren't you the hottie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and still pretty without makeup too!


----------



## triccc (Jun 17, 2007)

love love love it! you look gorgeous!

and love the jacket too!


----------



## kinda_sexy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_that's so hot! I really like the look of stubble and makeup for some reason, It kinda reminds me of the sunstrip image._

 
I totally agree! I LOVE this look, it's so striking and gorgeous. Great job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://a248.e.akamai.net/www.maccosm...nstrip_390.jpg


----------



## tricky (Jun 17, 2007)

hot. hot hot hot. *swoon*


----------



## june19th (Jun 17, 2007)

So hot!! I love how everything is so flawlessly applied, amazing. Love it, all of it!


----------



## NobodyPlease (Jun 17, 2007)

Your bone structor and features are simply beautiful. You look beautiful!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 17, 2007)

i actually really like this androgynous, new york doll look on you...you pull it off well! lovely!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jun 17, 2007)

grah! perfect. really. ^.~


----------



## nickaboo (Jun 17, 2007)

loooove eet. 'specially your eyebrows.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 17, 2007)

i looked at the nude photo and you are fabulous at making up your brows! all of these photos are really hot. loves it.


----------



## TeaCup (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't mean to be rude at all, but from all your other FOTD's I would have never guessed your a guy! Either your just lucky enough to have a NYC model kinda face, or your amazing at makeup! Prolly both.


----------



## aeryss (Jun 17, 2007)

woha - i love the third pic, the way you face the camera ..


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 17, 2007)

hot. you look like andrew keegan hehe...... very very hot


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 17, 2007)

love the first pic hun, very sexy!


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 17, 2007)

i love it esp because you did BODY make up...i love it when people take that extra step to finish the look.


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 17, 2007)

You look so hot!  And those eyes......to die for!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 17, 2007)

Perfection!


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_You are very talented!  I love this!_


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 17, 2007)

oh i love it and you apply everything so well! i just abs love silver and black eyes on men!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks SO much guys!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_i love it esp because you did BODY make up...i love it when people take that extra step to finish the look._

 
Haha, yeah, I wanted a completely flawless look. =P Hopefully it worked?


----------



## JCBean (Jun 17, 2007)

You look incredible!!!!! And I'm very envious of the fact you apply make up about 1000 times better than I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I also want your cheekbones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;D x


----------



## sulci (Jun 17, 2007)

hot


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 17, 2007)

Um, can I say HOOOOOOTTT!! Some men usually look a bit weird with makeup (nothing wrong with it, I myself wear lots of makeup) but you can pull it off while looking super hot.


----------



## dreamqueen (Jun 17, 2007)

You are sooo gorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 17, 2007)

damn ur hot!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 17, 2007)

gorgeous
You are stunning


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 17, 2007)

turn down to AC it's hot in here!


----------



## breathless (Jun 17, 2007)

great job! love your skillsss!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Thank you very much. =)

Nude:




_

 
Hot as ever!


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Thanks SO much guys!!


Haha, yeah, I wanted a completely flawless look. =P Hopefully it worked?_

 
it TOTALLY worked!i love it!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 18, 2007)

Your artistry and versatility are just knocking me down. Awesome job! keep posting!


----------



## lsperry (Jun 18, 2007)

What beauty....What skills!


----------



## Odette (Jun 18, 2007)

Excellent eye-shadow combo.


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 18, 2007)

eyebrows, skin, blending, color choices, hair

EVERYTHING PERFECT!


----------



## maxcat (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting this - you look amazing with and without makeup.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jun 18, 2007)

DAMM, you look HOT!!! SIZZLE


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 18, 2007)

So hot! And you look so good without make-up!! It´s just not fair!!!  
Great job!!


----------



## irenemua (Jun 18, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love love love the second pic


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you SO much everyone!! =D


----------



## Eoraptor (Jun 21, 2007)

Great job, you look amazing! *so jealous*


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 21, 2007)

Gorgeousness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I'm going to have an anime style nosebleed! 3 cheers for hot boys posting!!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 21, 2007)

you have great brows. most men cannot pull of a well-groomed brow. thats actually the shape im after hehe


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jun 21, 2007)

I luv tongue-in-chic


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 21, 2007)

there is somethin about a man in eyeliner....


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, that's


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 21, 2007)

Amazing, as always!  I really like that look.  I'll say it again, you are a walking MAC postcard!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Amazing, as always! I really like that look. I'll say it again, you are a walking MAC postcard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Omg, hahaha, thank you!! =D Thank you EVERYONE!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 23, 2007)

u = smokin!!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 23, 2007)

so artsy I love it! and your brows are really nice.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2007)

You are gorgeous and super talented!


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 25, 2007)

Not many guys could pull this off as nicely as you do, I'd look like shit with stubble and makeup haha! You look lovely though.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 25, 2007)

Love it...Very striking eyes!!  Just gorgeous!! Great job!


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jun 25, 2007)

ugh! such a darn cutie pie! <3


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 25, 2007)

These pictures look fantastic, you have cheekbones and lips to die for!

You could post this in the "Comic Book Babe" challenge too cos (and please don't take this as anything but a compliment) this look makes me think of Desire of the Endless from the Sandman comics, specially with the black jacket you're wearing with no top underneath (SO very much the kind of outfit Desire likes to slink about in), the strong eyebrows and the cool, cool eyeshadow colour (I dunno - I always think Desire is kinda icy in those books and silver e/s fits that)

http://www.iafol.org/schede/sandman/Endless_desire.jpg

(I also liked this textual description I got by Googling on http://www.hereinmyhead.com/neil/endless.html .. which I think is Tori Amos' site)

"Desire is of medium height. It is unlikely that any portrait will ever do Desire justice, since to see her (or him) is to love him (or her), -- passionately, painfully, to the exclusion of all else. Desire smells almost subliminally of summer peaches, and casts two shadows: one black and sharp-edged, the other translucent and foever wavering, like heat haze. Desire smiles in brief flashes, like sunlight glinting from a knife-edge. And there is much else that is knife-like about Desire. Never a possession, always the possessor, with skin as pale as smoke, and eyes tawny and sharp as yellow wine: Desire is everything you have ever wanted. Whoever you are. Whatever you are. Everything."


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 25, 2007)

please tell me why you are so fucking beautiful.because i'm jealous =]


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey BunnyBunnyBunny!

You're so gutsy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just noticed that the avatar is you! You're gorgeous and very brave. I don't know any other "manly" human who'd use MU like you do. LOVE IT!!

Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_These pictures look fantastic, you have cheekbones and lips to die for!

You could post this in the "Comic Book Babe" challenge too cos (and please don't take this as anything but a compliment) this look makes me think of Desire of the Endless from the Sandman comics, specially with the black jacket you're wearing with no top underneath (SO very much the kind of outfit Desire likes to slink about in), the strong eyebrows and the cool, cool eyeshadow colour (I dunno - I always think Desire is kinda icy in those books and silver e/s fits that)

http://www.iafol.org/schede/sandman/Endless_desire.jpg

(I also liked this textual description I got by Googling on http://www.hereinmyhead.com/neil/endless.html .. which I think is Tori Amos' site)

"Desire is of medium height. It is unlikely that any portrait will ever do Desire justice, since to see her (or him) is to love him (or her), -- passionately, painfully, to the exclusion of all else. Desire smells almost subliminally of summer peaches, and casts two shadows: one black and sharp-edged, the other translucent and foever wavering, like heat haze. Desire smiles in brief flashes, like sunlight glinting from a knife-edge. And there is much else that is knife-like about Desire. Never a possession, always the possessor, with skin as pale as smoke, and eyes tawny and sharp as yellow wine: Desire is everything you have ever wanted. Whoever you are. Whatever you are. Everything."_

 
Oh wow! Thank you! Hahaha, all the Sandman and Death and all characters are sooo cool. =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_Hey BunnyBunnyBunny!

You're so gutsy!  I just noticed that the avatar is you! You're gorgeous and very brave. I don't know any other "manly" human who'd use MU like you do. LOVE IT!!

Keep up the great work!!!! _

 
Thank you!!! I try to be different. =D


----------



## kiannack (Jun 25, 2007)

you are super hot this makeup looks amazing


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jun 26, 2007)

prettyyyy eyes
they are similiar to mine


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 27, 2007)

Gahh! I love men in makeup, especially the ones that actually _know_ what they are doing!  You look so handsome in the pictures!  Im glad you wear makeup, it becomes you!  Im always jealous of guys that apply makeup as well as you.  And this is totally a compliment, Im a girl and your SKILLZ are 60x's better than mine.

I'd like to talk makeup w/ you sometime.  PM me or look me up on myspace, the address is on my profile!  I have *LOVED* all of your FOTDs!

C'est tres bonne! Tu êtes beau!


----------



## Daligani (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_



_

 

*OH


MY


DAMN


!!!!!!*

Ok, I'm not usually one to go completely gaga over a guy wearing makeup, but holy assballs, you my dear look positively drool-worthy..


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Thank you very much. =)

Nude:



_

 
You have amazing bone structure...I officially hate you...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_*OH*


*MY*


*DAMN*


*!!!!!!*

Ok, I'm not usually one to go completely gaga over a guy wearing makeup, but holy assballs, you my dear look positively drool-worthy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Hahaha, thank you!! xD


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_*OH


MY


DAMN


!!!!!!*

Ok, I'm not usually one to go completely gaga over a guy wearing makeup, but holy assballs, you my dear look positively drool-worthy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL! I thought the same thing and how I would like to snog him all over for some reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:lolz:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hope that didn't sound too weird, haha )


----------



## delovely (Jun 29, 2007)

awesome look! you have stunning eyes!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Jun 30, 2007)

hotttieeeee. *drool*


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you so much you guys!! xD


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 5, 2007)

You are just gorgeous! your brows are perfect =)


----------



## Navessa (Jul 31, 2007)

AMAZING!!!

(i wish you could do my make up).


----------



## tannny (Jul 31, 2007)

you have the bessssssst facial structure everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Super hot.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jul 31, 2007)

SO HOT! You can be a very good makeup artist, you know that?
I liked the second picture, you look so sexy there hehe


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Amazing, as always!  I really like that look.  I'll say it again, you are a walking MAC postcard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I completely agree.  You look incredible.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 2, 2007)

your highlight and contouring is supurb
your skin looks amazing


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 6, 2007)

wow, you're hot! put my techniques to shame!


----------



## LuxLisbon (Aug 6, 2007)

God you are gorgeous.


----------



## slowhoney (Aug 7, 2007)

You look hot with or without make-up. No fair. 
Very hot look here, love it!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, I am totally jealous of the eyes.  That's exactly how I want mine to look.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 8, 2007)

love the jacket/mu/pic =D


----------



## DJane_Addiction (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow. Gorgeous!


----------



## Ciara (Aug 10, 2007)

Very Hott!!!!


----------



## VeganChick (Aug 10, 2007)

I love how androgynous you are! Your stubble without the flash looked like it was shaded on with pigment.
Your eyes are gorgeous, both with and without makeup. And you're absolutely beautiful nude. (*cough* ...try not to take that in the pervy sense...)


----------



## hnich (Aug 11, 2007)

Gorgeous! The eyes are sultry, and it's very creative how you enhanced the stubble with shadow too, I love it!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Aug 11, 2007)

Hotness! You look gorgeous with and without make-up! Your features are to die for. Awesome blending too!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks so much guys! I sorta took a break from Specktra for a lil while... But I'm back!!

Thankkkssssssss, I appreciate every word! =)


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 26, 2007)

Pretty thing, you!!!


----------



## sitasati (Aug 26, 2007)

you know something funny...I tried to mimic this look today. Mine just looked a lil gray in the outer corners and silver in the inner lol. Can you umm..tell me how you did the eyes...step by step..like a TUT..Pleeeeeeeseeeeeeeeeeee...

I love silver!


----------



## Azuresyren (Aug 26, 2007)

...I am speechless...

you are mindblowingly beautiful. Orgasmic.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 5, 2007)

You are GORGEOUS! You have eyes that were made for eye shadow! I'm so jealous! The stubble is hot!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 25, 2009)

damn I dug this out of the archives.....HAWTTTTTTTTTT Goood Lawd!!


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh my goooood, the shape of your eyes just scream glamour! You know those elegant movie star yes with heavy lids. I loooove. Just.. wow. WOW! WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stop. Haha.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jul 31, 2009)

Bunny, you're so effing hot!


----------



## MarleneAiziz (Jul 31, 2009)

Awsome!


----------



## MissResha (Jul 31, 2009)

DAYUM! thats hot


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 31, 2009)

I
AM
FLOORED!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*insert drooly smilie here*


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 31, 2009)

You are very talented!! i love it!!


----------



## Arshia (Jul 31, 2009)

omgomgomgomgomgomgogmog i love it! so hot!


----------



## singsing (Jul 31, 2009)

wow u r gorgeous!!!


----------



## Julez (Aug 1, 2009)

you have quite a set of eyes! incredibly seductive and sexy. your lips are perfect here, i love the slightly pinkish nude color. 

just wondering, how do you normally style your hair?


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Aug 1, 2009)

you look HELL hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! 
this such of beauty is not allowd.
honestly - amazing skills


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julez* 

 
_you have quite a set of eyes! incredibly seductive and sexy. your lips are perfect here, i love the slightly pinkish nude color. 

just wondering, how do you normally style your hair?_

 
Omg! I had no idea this thing still lived!!

As for your question, back then this is how I would normally style it





As for these days I usually do this





or this





Thank you so much everyone for all your support! <3


----------



## dazzle (Jan 5, 2010)

Lovely. Your blending skills are out of this world.


----------



## Briar (Jan 5, 2010)

HotHotHot!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Jan 6, 2010)

Cute with or without makeup!  You're very talented!  Using the shadows on your beard was genius!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 23, 2010)

You're seriously HOT!! Stunning skills!  
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## fiction_writer (Jan 23, 2010)

i really like this look! very nice blending.


----------

